# Wheat Bran



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where abouts I can find natural wheat bran? It probabley sounds stupid but I can't find the stuff anywhere.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I get small bags of it in asda. It's the Jordans brand and is with the porridge etc. Only costs 30 odd pence. If you need more you can get sacks of it from horse feed suppliers


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> I get small bags of it in asda. It's the Jordans brand and is with the porridge etc. Only costs 30 odd pence. If you need more you can get sacks of it from horse feed suppliers


:no1:

Thank you very much for replying! Most of my recent threads have gone un-noticed. 

Yeah I couldn't see it anywhere in Asda but at that price will certainly have another look. I could really do with it in bulk. Horse feed suppliers you say?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> :no1:
> 
> Thank you very much for replying! Most of my recent threads have gone un-noticed.
> 
> Yeah I couldn't see it anywhere in Asda but at that price will certainly have another look. I could really do with it in bulk. Horse feed suppliers you say?


Yeah I've seen people on here saying they sell it quite cheap in sacks.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Have a look in health food shops, I get mine in Holland & Barret


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Carol said:


> Have a look in health food shops, I get mine in Holland & Barret


How much is it? I tried looking on their website but couldn't find it.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I got a 25kg sack from my local horse feed supplier for about a tenner. If you're in the Glasgow area I still have most of it left if you want it!


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

Natural wheat bran 750g bag I think it's about 79p no more than 1.00 it say's on it for baking.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

toyah said:


> I got a 25kg sack from my local horse feed supplier for about a tenner. If you're in the Glasgow area I still have most of it left if you want it!


That's very generous, thank you very much.

Unfortunatley I live down the opposite end of the country.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Tesco definitely sell the 750g bags of Jordans. (Our giant Tesco has it in the cereal aisle next to the porridge etc, and also amongst the 'Free From' stuff)


----------

